# How do you change the time on your kindle?



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

It's odd, but I just noticed that my kindle's time is two hours faster than it should be; how can I change that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That _is_ odd. . . .when's the last time you had WN on? . . . .I think that's the only way it will sync its internal time to the world. . . . .

And did you notice you hit 100 posts?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:



> That _is_ odd. . . .when's the last time you had WN on? . . . .I think that's the only way it will sync its internal time to the world. . . . .
> 
> And did you notice you hit 100 posts?


Really! Awesome! Confetti*

Leme go turn on whispernet. I haven't turned it on in a few days because i'm trying not to buy any more books. I can restrain myself on the computer, but not on the kindle, for some strange reason...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd suggest you click 'sync and download' so it will be sure to connect. . . . .


----------



## ltlredfairy (Jun 2, 2009)

I am such a dork   - I never noticed my K2 had a clock until y'all started "talking" about it. I had to rush off and figure out how to check the time on it - LOL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ltlredfairy, you will find there are a lot of 'dorks' on here who have those duh moments.  I've had so many of them I've lost count.   
deb


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Ah, ok, dunno why it was messed up in the first place, but I synced it up and the time is fine now, thanks everyone!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

on one occasion my kindle 2 clock went wacky and displayed a time about 40 min behind the correct time for what ever reason.  i was causally reading my kindle when i noticed someone frantically waving at me and yelling, "your missing the meeting!".  that's when i realized my kindle clock was way off.  when i entered the meeting room people turned and gave me that "what a dork" look.  it must have been some electronic hiccup error that caused the clock to go off so now days i make regular whispernet connections just to sync the clock and confirm the time with another clock.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ funny post.  I get that look a lot.  
deb


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I've actually never used the clock either. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Since I can't use WN in Mexico, I have to go with the incorrect time part of the year, and then try to remember whether to add or subtract an hour! LOL


----------

